# Why do "YOU" cycle ??



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2015)

Over the years I have cycled for various reasons.....................
As a kid........for pleasure.
As a young adult...........to get to work & back
Now...........for pleasure, fitness, and a distance goal.
As I go through some beautiful countryside and "stop to smell the roses" I see some people-head down- 30 mph-and I wonder why?.........not why in a derogatory way........just a genuine why?
I assume they are training/reaching targets or goals and that must give them pleasure but I wonder..........do they actually enjoy the cycling part.
I emphasise..........this is not "having a go".......just genuinely interested.


----------



## flyingfish (13 Oct 2015)

I cycle for fun & fitness. I too smell the roses & am happy to complete a ride. Speed is very much secondary


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (13 Oct 2015)

Personally I like to give my best on every ride I do. I go on a lot of rides with riders that are slower than me and I normally just hit the hills hard and wait at the top. For the rest of the ride I normally sit at the back and encourage the slower riders, knowing if there is a problem I should have the pace to get tp the front and let them know, but I enjoy the head down, arse up, max effort stuff the most. Not that I am very quick, I just like to do the best I can.


----------



## mythste (13 Oct 2015)

The bitches.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (13 Oct 2015)

All of the above, but probably purely pleasure now. The countryside although beautiful can get a little samey sometimes and there's, another green tree or there's another field or valley but I am always in awe of this wonderful planet we have especially with the seasons changing. Even commuting was a pleasure watching people wasting there time in traffic.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Oct 2015)

to get around.... it's just transport to me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Oct 2015)

Smelling the roses and all that good stuff. Also pushing myself to do longer distances and harder rides and the satisfaction that this brings. And the empty-headedness of it - just riding along thinking of nothing more important than my latest stupid ear-worm.

As to "why" the head-down speedsters do it - well for the same reasons. There are times that I blast along "fast" (for me, which isn't 30mph!) and I get a kick out of pushing myself to ride fast. It means that I may miss the scent the of the odd rose, but it's an end in itself. 

And then some quicker riders overtake me and burst my bubble.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Oct 2015)

It is the respect and kudos I get from friends, colleagues and fellow road users.

But seriously...


I enjoy being part of the world I'm travelling through, not coccooned away from it.

it allows me to drink beer and eat mars bars without getting to be a proper fat git or having to submit to the hell of a gym to exercise my body.

I can set the world to rights on a ride or put the crap of the working day to bed on my commute and get back home far happier and more chilled for my family.

It is just fun and it gives me a reason to come on here and talk to you tiny people living in my internet.


----------



## Brian Stacks (13 Oct 2015)

I love cycling and I love nature. Having been a car driver for all of my adult life it is so different and special to take a slower pace and absorb everything. Although I still try to enjoy it at a faster pace as I am only competing with myself. I believe speed is in the head and that unless it hurts we r not achieving anything.


----------



## rdfcyclist (13 Oct 2015)

I have always been a commuter cyclist however in the last few months I've been using my latest bike for adventures/exploration as well. Only today I decided to extend my commute by an extra few miles just to enjoy the speed I had going. Tomorrow I'll add an extra 8 for a new, longer route to/from work. My priorities are getting to/from work, enjoying my speed/pace and general exercise I guess


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (13 Oct 2015)

Primarily it helps me get to and from work without having to sit on my backside in a queue of traffic.


----------



## winjim (13 Oct 2015)

All of the above really. I just love cycling. I like being able to get out into the countryside. I like the challenge of getting up difficult climbs, chasing Strava segments and long distances. I love riding in traffic, with all the concentration and roadcraft it involves. I love the feeling of rain on my face as everyone else in tucked up away from the weather, or the snow and ice under my winter tyres as everyone else is stuck in a jam. I love the isolation of a night ride with just me, my headlight and the stars. I love tinkering with mechanics and building things. I love optimising my bike so it rides just nicely. I love building a bike that nobody else on Earth will own.

And I use it to get to work.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Oct 2015)

I enjoy getting out and about to places I see, rather than just zooming by in the car. Also visiting me wee pony pals, admiring the scenery, wildlife and fresh air.
I usually just have fun but sometimes set myself a small challenge, like going a bit further or cycling for a bit longer but mostly just have fun.
Fitness and health benefits (esp blubber zapping) are a welcome, added bonus.


----------



## midlife (13 Oct 2015)

I like the way it gets quieter when you turn your head to the side.......it reminds me I am still moving 

Shaun


----------



## Dec66 (13 Oct 2015)

To get to work and back, without being stuck on a train with my face jammed in somebody's armpit, and without catching their stinking colds all winter.

At weekends, to take in some of the lovely scenery on the North Downs, and continue my love affair with Sundridge Hill *ahem*.

To be able to buy Fred Perry shirts in size "S" from the clearance racks.


----------



## Glow worm (13 Oct 2015)

The satisfaction of being able to get to relatively far away places completely under my own steam is immense. Plus all the sights and sounds you can enjoy along the way. The commute through streams of stationary traffic is always a joy. Also, I suspect most cyclists are a rather independent/ self sufficient bunch and I'm glad to be part of that.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Oct 2015)

The Lycra®


----------



## steve50 (13 Oct 2015)

Got back into cycling a couple of years ago , took it up as a hobby, buying stripping and building bikes and riding them , more recently i have been riding more than building bikes and i just love being out on the road. At the age of 57 my fitness levels haven't been this good for years.


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Oct 2015)

Because it's the only way to do the bike leg of a triathlon.


----------



## Crackle (13 Oct 2015)

I don't know, habit I guess.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2015)

because I really enjoy it. Always have, always will.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Oct 2015)

Many reasons, but mostly, the three 'fs': fun, fitness and freedom.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Oct 2015)

Why do I cycle? It's because I'm " male, white, under 40, with a high household income, environmentally friendly, independent, a bit of a leftie, vegetarian...and smug."
I read it in The Guardian, so it must be true.
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...ondon-cyclists-so-white-male-and-middle-class


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Oct 2015)

I commute
I ride for fitness
I ride for fun
I ride for the shared experience
I ride to be alone
I ride to observe wildlife

In all of the above scenarios I may also go hell for leather. This might be 30 seconds, it might be an hour. Going as fast as you can is great.

It's all great.


Apart from when you fall off,

That's pooh!


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2015)

I do it for the sheer bloody mindedness.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Oct 2015)

Started to use as a guide of improving health after giving up smoking. Lungs improved, shame about the rest! Now for fun, fitness, commuting and just about all trips that I cannot justify the car for.


----------



## Easytigers (13 Oct 2015)

Just want to be around for my kids...riding bike hopefully = more years with them! I've mentioned before on other threads but my daughter has certain needs and I really just want to be there for her and as she's just started to speak a few words (5yrs old) I want to be there when she really goes to town and starts laying down the law (will probably regret saying that!)


----------



## Moodyman (13 Oct 2015)

It's my way of giving two fingers to the cost of running a car and the ever increasing restrictions about where one can park, drive and the speed one can travel.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Oct 2015)

Transport is my main cycling aim, then exploring.
Can't lie, if it's a beautiful day, between cycling and gardening I choose gardening unless it's a social ride I have previously agreed to do.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Oct 2015)

Also - posted to early there - I like the fact that social cycling implies coffee and cake, as I don't drink and don't like sitting in pubs.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (13 Oct 2015)

Makes me feel great being outside,getting fitter,legs actually work as muscles! Even when tired I feel better even after a ride round the block.


----------



## claudbutler (13 Oct 2015)

Wakes me up in the morning , helps me forget work in the evening,gets me out at weekends.ITS GREAT


----------



## Apollonius (13 Oct 2015)

Even after 50 years or more on a bike, I find a joyful astonishment in the power this simple machine gives me for so little effort. Every part of the machine is pared down to essentials to deliver speed, acceleration and kinaesthetic pleasure.


----------



## Justinslow (13 Oct 2015)

Fun and time trailing which includes fast training rides and more sociable group rides, so yes I'm often head down trying to go fast!


----------



## Justinslow (13 Oct 2015)

Oh and slow bimbles with the family, it's not all about the speed.


----------



## mr_s81 (13 Oct 2015)

Endorphins. They're addictive................


----------



## iancity (13 Oct 2015)

Fitness first of all. Went really fat after giving up football due to knee problems, tried other stuff but nothing was as enjoyable as cycling which I was really surprised to see it didnt effect my bad knees. So tried to get out when I could, and even though I am really slow and get passed ALL THE TIME I still enjoy it.
Since July my work base moved to 16 miles away so commute twice a week at the minute and although its a different sort of cycling (not too many quiet country lanes) I still enjoy it immensely


----------



## claudbutler (13 Oct 2015)

mr_s81 said:


> Endorphins. They're addictive................


My tuna is endorphin freindly.


----------



## mustang1 (13 Oct 2015)

When kid, for fun.
When at uni, for fun and get to uni.
Now, for fun, getting to work, being part of an elite and rather smug club, having a hobby, enjoying an activity with kids, being one-of-those cyclists that don't wave back, providing moral support on long rides (if that fat but can huph and puff his way to the finish line then so can I).


----------



## Psycolist (13 Oct 2015)

To feel normal. When I am on my bike, nobody knows I have a crippled leg and hips that only move in one direction. I look normal, I feel normal therefore I am normal. Apart from that, I love to feel the wind in my face, to be in control of a machine that I made and am able to keep in the very best working order. Its the whole package I guess.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Oct 2015)

... Because I have always loved getting out and about out on the bike and still get a child-like thrill from getting somewhere under my own power. All the other benefits of cycling (fitness, being environmentally friendly, low running costs, etc) are a bonus.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Oct 2015)

To keep myself healthy, to go on short and not so errands, to try and achieve more in cycling terms than than last year to socialise,to have a hobby and to have a good feeling about myself.


----------



## Paul.G. (13 Oct 2015)

Dave7 said:


> Over the years I have cycled for various reasons.....................
> As a kid........for pleasure.
> As a young adult...........to get to work & back
> Now...........for pleasure, fitness, and a distance goal.
> ...


Had a bike all way through childhood as I'm sure most people did back then. Along came cars, motorbikes, girls, family, work and mortgages so cycling went out the window. A little over 10 years back I bought a cheap mountain bike and got the bug back. Progressed to road bikes and at that time it was pure fitness and distance. Eventually I burned that out and got very bored with hour after hour in the saddle so switched to a cross bike so I could add in a few off road sections. I over did that too and just over a year back I just about gave up cycling altogether. I was just bored of the same roads, same hills, just bored. Every ride was the same, flat out full on effort and no time to take anything in. Then about three weeks back everything changed, I bought a fat bike! Yes I know there are many fellow riders who poo poo these beasts and yes it could just be a passing fad but honestly, I really don't care because one thing this bike has done is to slow me down. No more speed freak, no more personal bests, just me on my bike, anywhere and everywhere and 15 again, enough said!


----------



## claudbutler (13 Oct 2015)

No joking whats a FAT BIKE?


----------



## Katherine (13 Oct 2015)

Because it feels good, keeps me fit, gets me out in the fresh air and let's me eat cake. I love every aspect of cycling and like the social group rides as well as going out on my own. Sometimes I go as fast as I can, sometimes I stop to admire the view and the scenery, and other times I go exploring ; ooh, what's down here?


----------



## Jayaly (13 Oct 2015)

To begin with, because it was the only way to fit some exercise into my day in between work and looking after a toddler, since he could come along for the ride. Then I realised I felt more alert and happier every day that I rode. I feel more a part of the world when I'm not hiding from it in a tin box snarling at the drivers of all the other tin boxes. I can smile and talk to people instead. Then there's the way the fresh air and freedom from traffic jams feels wonderful. Oldest son has started cycling to school and says much the same thing.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Oct 2015)

Katherine said:


> Because it feels good, keeps me fit, gets me out in the fresh air and let's me eat cake. I love every aspect of cycling and like the social group rides as well as going out on my own. Sometimes I go as fast as I can, sometimes I stop to admire the view and the scenery, and other times I go exploring ; ooh, what's down here?



I joined a cycling club a few weeks ago. When i say joined i mean i go out on the clubs informal ride on a Wednesday morning. You don't have to be a member of the club as it's classed as an unofficial ride, but club members do go on the ride along with non members like myself. I'm sat here looking forward to tomorrows ride. I don't know where we'll go but i know it has to be a nice sunny but cool day and we always head to a cafe for bacon butties etc then head back, so it's taken over from going to the pub as my 
social highlight of the week.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2015)

Dec66 said:


> To be able to buy Fred Perry shirts in size "S" from the clearance racks.


It isn't buying them that is the problem, it is getting them on without ripping them! 



claudbutler said:


> No joking whats a FAT BIKE?


FATBIKE on Wikipedia.

As for why I cycle ... I do it because I enjoy it. Why do I enjoy it? There are lots of reasons and they have all been mentioned in previous posts.


----------



## Ian H (13 Oct 2015)

You can do so many different things on a bike: road-racing, time-trials, cyclo-cross, various mtb stuff, touring, randonnee, pootling, commuting. You can even park it on a turbo-trainer and pedal furiously whilst watching a video.


----------



## claudbutler (13 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It isn't buying them that is the problem, it is getting them on without ripping them!
> 
> 
> FATBIKE on Wikipedia.
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Oct 2015)

I started ridng mountain bikes because I liked the idea of the rugged outdoors and the escape. So MTB was about passion and enjoyment...and the escape.

I started road riding for a totally different reason. I needed to find a way to exercise and was too lazy to go to the gym after work, so commuting was a good way to exercise without requiring any more of my time. Road riding never appealed as a pastime as it was dull and not very challenging 


But then something funny happened.

I started to look forward to my commutes. Sometimes they became the highlight of my day and I started to encourage mates to join me. I became good at it. 

Then I bought a road bike and everything moved up a level, I started to set myself challenges.

30 miles, 50 miles, 100 miles...two day trips, 3 day trips, 11 day trips.....towns, counties , and then entire countries 

Now I commute for training, fitness and fun but look forward to my longer tours...and suddenly I have found a new escape.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Oct 2015)

I got into cycling because all other modes of transport seal you away from nature, but cycling lands you in the middle of it, for better or worse. I also like that I lost a few pounds doing it. Also something to tinker with, a social outlet, and some community service here and there.


----------



## jhawk (14 Oct 2015)

mythste said:


> The bitches.



And how is that going?


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Oct 2015)

Dave7 said:


> Over the years I have cycled for various reasons.....................
> As a kid........for pleasure.
> As a young adult...........to get to work & back
> Now...........for pleasure, fitness, and a distance goal.
> ...


My answer to the "head down question" will sound like an insult but like you, it's a genuine view.

It's simply that, when you find you CAN ride at a terrific pace, drafting with mates to achieve average numbers that surprise even you and can feel the road purring away under you as you fly along....is greatly rewarding.

I have different mates who ride in different ways and I honestly enjoy all of them. Sometimes we bimble along side by side,chatting and taking photos for miles and miles, other times we scream along at 27-30 miles an hour, calling out the mileage countdown to the next stop as we gather pace. Sometimes it's something in between.

But having to ability to choose each type of ride is really an enjoyable part, for me.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2015)

I just cycle cos I love it, even the trike. Mind you I haven't owned any other vehicles since 1985.


----------



## Justinslow (14 Oct 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> My answer to the "head down question" will sound like an insult but like you, it's a genuine view.
> 
> It's simply that, when you find you CAN ride at a terrific pace, drafting with mates to achieve average numbers that surprise even you and can feel the road purring away under you as you fly along....is greatly rewarding.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^ this!


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Oct 2015)

Because I am shite at golf.

Actually, I am pretty good, I do it to get away from the kids on a weekend morning.

Then the usual, fun, freedom fat and fast, plus I like to commute in good weather.


----------



## Sbudge (14 Oct 2015)

As with many others it's a combination:-

It's the fastest way I can get to (and from) work
On that commute I have to focus, mentally and physically, on the ride alone so no stresses or distractions
I can get regular cardio exercise in time otherwise 'wasted' commuting

It's also a challenge physically to get better at something I'm currently poor at.

We have a country place out in the Chilterns...all those hills going to waste otherwise 

And finally a bike is the ultimate case of retail therapy + "boys with toys" makes even my camera 'habit' seem economical!


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Oct 2015)

To try and burn off all the cake/pies/comfort eating, and to stay fit to live longer with my family.
To get to work easily whilst exercising in the fresh air, to start the day with some exercise and to de-stress on the way home.
To explore new roads and the local countryside whilst exercising in the fresh air.
To avoid getting in the car for everything, as a family or for myself.
To make short journeys more quickly without wasting petrol/polluting.


----------



## Lonestar (14 Oct 2015)

Cycling always mixed in with my electronics projects and devising my own lighting circuits in the early dynamo years.Hub dynamos and battery packs.Even now I have about thirty Christmas tree lights on the frame which gets comments from the peds.(I was grumpy last night on the return commute as I was knackered so I didn't say anything).Thought I would get a car at one time but I never got around to it and am just reliant on bikes for transport and commute and have got used to it.


----------



## IDMark2 (14 Oct 2015)

I just cycle because it's a pleasure to be here to do so, became my only way of getting about outside when I wasn't able to drive and gave me the chance to imbibe the world and all its sensual joys in a new way - although I had cycled before, a lot of life had happened in the interim period.

It was hard work getting to a stage where I could cycle at all after my stroke left me paralysed down my right side, nearly a year of turbo-training only in a draughty and leaky shed gradually regained all my brain-to-muscle command connections, including training to be able to look backwards over my shoulder and strengthening my right arm by doing intervals with that hand only on the bars supporting me. Although I still can't do some movements, like unscrewing a lid or shaking a bottle or hammering with my right hand, I'm otherwise OK. 

Perversely I am fitter now than I ever have been. To start with I measured that fitness like some others do, with segments and climbing speed etc, now the fitness is at a level I'm happy with it has become just for the pleasure, no qualms about stopping during a 'segment' if the view is good, no hurry any more at all really. The joy of discovering that I could ride no-handed one day was worth a hatful of KOM's to me. I already raced with the rats, they almost got me.


----------



## BrumJim (14 Oct 2015)

For commuting? Because I can't handle the endorphins cold turkey.

For pleasure? OK, I have been guilty of hammering it down country lanes with little apparent appreciation of the sounds, smells and sights, but since I started on the bigger distances, I have been curious as to just what this previously under-utilised and underestimated body can actually do. Both in terms of distance and also speed. Its fascinating.
Sometimes I ride distances to help friends see just what is possible, to help them achieve targets. Sometimes its to build up fitness for the year, either generally, or for a specific aim. But whatever it is, with senses on high alert and nothing between me and the countryside, I still get a lot of pleasure from seeing, smelling and listening to what is going on around me.


----------



## palinurus (14 Oct 2015)

The main reason for my continuing to cycle is efficiency, I like that a bike weighs less than it's cargo and that most of the little bit of energy I expend goes into moving me and my luggage.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Oct 2015)

claudbutler said:


> *Wakes me up in the morning* , helps me forget work in the evening,gets me out at weekends.ITS GREAT


unfortunately my current commute is only ten minutes; 1/3rd down hill, 2/3rds flat... so i get to work feeling exactly the same as when i'd set off. I much preferred my previous commute; 30 mins, mostly uphill... i always arrived awake and nicely warmed up.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Oct 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> unfortunately my current commute is only ten minutes; 1/3rd down hill, 2/3rds flat... so i get to work feeling exactly the same as when i'd set off. I much preferred my previous commute; 30 mins, mostly uphill... i always arrived awake and nicely warmed up.



Can you not look for a longer route ? I work just 3.5 miles away from home but rode 10 miles in today along lovely country lanes. I have a 6, 12, 14 and 20 mile routes I sometimes take, too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Oct 2015)

palinurus said:


> The main reason for my continuing to cycle is efficiency, I like that a bike weighs less than it's cargo and that most of the little bit of energy I expend goes into moving me and my luggage.


That's a really interesting approach, one I'd never thought of before. The ratio of the unladen vehicle weight to all up laden weight. What can compete with a bicycle? Shoes can, if you accept them as a vehicle. Maybe a supertanker could as it carries such vast quantities (I don't know) and the cargo load of, say, a coal train must be massive. Most normal forms of transport (car, train, horse, plane, ferry) can't even come close.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Oct 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> Can you not look for a longer route ? I work just 3.5 miles away from home but rode 10 miles in today along lovely country lanes. I have a 6, 12, 14 and 20 mile routes I sometimes take, too.


I could, but that'd mean setting my alarm for 4am instead of 4.30am.


----------



## cd365 (14 Oct 2015)

Cause I was fat


----------



## Lonestar (14 Oct 2015)

Also like doing my own maintenance/mods,something I could probably never do with a car.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Oct 2015)

Can't afford to restore cars, bikes very much so.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (14 Oct 2015)

To remind myself that I'm not yet dead.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> My answer to the "head down question" will sound like an insult but like you, it's a genuine view.
> 
> It's simply that, when you find you CAN ride at a terrific pace, drafting with mates to achieve average numbers that surprise even you and can feel the road purring away under you as you fly along....is greatly rewarding.
> 
> ...



I really can understand that and absolutely do not find it insulting.
Sometimes I reach the exciting speeds of 24/26 mph. At that point I think........."what if I hit a pothole"........then the breaks come on.


----------



## Paul.G. (14 Oct 2015)

claudbutler said:


> No joking whats a FAT BIKE?


Have a look on YouTube


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2015)

Because I want to.
I'm unable to drive, never will be. Told that I'd never be able to cycle either. When it was realised I was doing, it was changed to I'll never get very far. Well I've got from West Yorkshire to the West Coast of Ireland, via North Wales and back more than once. Doing the trip each way in a day.

I guess I'm giving the two finger salute to those experts who said I'd never do it. It also fun.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2015)

Paul.G. said:


> Have a look on YouTube


Something like this?


----------



## RegG (15 Oct 2015)

I started cycling again to keep fit and it is working - no more blood pressure pills! I don't like walking (too far) or running so getting back on a bike was a good option. And it brings back memories of when I was much younger and the happy times I spent cycling with my late wife. I am also sharing happy times with my new partner although she is not too confident at the present time!


----------



## Jody (15 Oct 2015)

Mainly the same reasons as when I was a kid. The buzz of riding fast off road with the added bonus of losing a few lbs and getting my fitness back. I do some road miles on the MTB but it bores the pants off me and I get wound up with close passes


----------



## BEHMOTH66 (15 Oct 2015)

Got a bike on the cycle2work scheme to lose a bit of weight, ended up ditching the car completely, so I commute every day and social ride with a few mates when we can all get together at weekends


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Oct 2015)

I cycle because I love cycling, and everything to do with it.


----------



## GoldDust (15 Oct 2015)

I cycle for endless reasons like most people here do also. 

It's cheap, healthy, fun, whole family can do it, transport, carrying things, exploring, to beat the traffic, to walk down one way roads and then jump back on the bike, good for environment, support local cycling, cos I hate the gym, maintain a slim weight, get a healthy glow, ride super fast down hills, build muscle pumping big hills, love the feeling of working out and heart racing, romantic tours with hubby, I hate driving, to transport my kids they love it. Like I said endless .....


----------



## Cavendash (15 Oct 2015)

I love the pace of cycling, the feeling of being in tune with my surroundings.

To be able to see the ripe blackberries and sloes in the hedgerows, to be able to stop instantly, and pick them.

I've cycled very long distances touring, and also commuting


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Oct 2015)

Just to keep fit really. And it can be done right from my doorstep.

It can be quite nice taking in the views or chugging along unexplored routes but to me cycling is not exactly exciting - more of a thing I have to do rather than want to do.


----------



## Paul.G. (16 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Something like this?
> View attachment 106894


Now that's fat!!


----------



## Paul.G. (16 Oct 2015)

Jody said:


> Mainly the same reasons as when I was a kid. The buzz of riding fast off road with the added bonus of losing a few lbs and getting my fitness back. I do some road miles on the MTB but it bores the pants off me and I get wound up with close passes


I agree, nothing like a good blast off road with no cars to worry about!


----------



## Paul.G. (16 Oct 2015)

It's not just the riding, I also enjoy the tinkering part just as much. Before I became an office bore I used to be a truck mechanic so eny excuse to spend a couple of hours locked away in the garage is fine by me


----------



## midliferider (16 Oct 2015)

I read this discussion with interest.
It is very important to understand that people cycle for variety of reasons. This is important to understand during our discussion on "heart rate", "garmin'and other related devices, cycle clothing and other accessories. Our views on such subjects will depends on our reason for cycling.

Why do I cycle; I have now come to realisation that I am addicted to it. It has all the clinical features including withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Jayaly (16 Oct 2015)

Cavendash said:


> To be able to see the ripe blackberries and sloes in the hedgerows, to be able to stop instantly, and pick them



I love that bit too . A while back I cycled past a roadside plum tree loaded with fruit going to waste. The family did not complain about the plum crumble they were fed the next day.


----------



## markharry66 (16 Oct 2015)

In response to subject line mind your own business.


----------



## rourkey34 (17 Oct 2015)

I cycle to work because it's cheaper and way more enjoyable than sitting on the bus, so long as you avoid the drivers out to get you! 

It's mainly about keeping the weight of for me but on the weekends I just enjoy riding in the countryside taking in the views with friends, riding at a speed that is comfortable for everyone in the group. I'd much rather ride slower and end up encouraging someone else that they should come again with confidence that they won't be dropped off the back!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2015)

I did a 33 miler last week-end.....(out towards Antrobus for those who know it). I decided to "explore" any road I didn't know. WOW......one of the best rides I have done.
So yes....exploring is one of my reasons to cycle.


----------



## mark c (17 Oct 2015)

So i can drink beer and not be fat. (also i do love cycling)


----------



## Janine (21 Oct 2015)

To get to work. It's cheaper: you don't pay for fuel or bus tickets, you don't pay gym membership either, after 10 minutes ride your brain starts coming with solutions to your problems so lower depression risk (and no therapist to see or prozac to buy), your body has better immunity so no winter colds (= no queuing to see your doctor and laying in bed being miserable), you don't feel cold (apart from hands), you stay fit and can eat all the doughnuts they brought to the office, your legs' muscles are in good conditions (and shape too), you get more fresh air. Oh, and for pleasure too.


----------



## GilesM (22 Oct 2015)

Because it's fantastic, the feeling after a hard ride can never be explained to the inactive, I spend much of my life in hotels and I always run out side or in the hotel gym when I'm away, and I love running, but.riding a bike is special, and it doesn't matter what type of cycling, from a devil on a flood lit track to a gentle commute, or some extreme downhill it's just special, we are lucky, we cycle, and I love beer and not being a fat boy.


----------



## liambauckham (10 Nov 2015)

i like to go places and see things i wouldnt normally get to do in a car. Also I like the buzz of cycling to a place I would only ever visit using a car. 

in august I challenged myself to cycle to my old home town. North Bristol to Yeovil on my MTB. It was the furthest I'd cycled at that point and that gave me an idea to keep a video diary to A. share my experiences and B. keep me going over the winter months....

<Shameless plug>The link to my channel is in my Sig I'd massively appreciate a few subscribers ;-)</Shameless plug>


----------



## fatjel (11 Nov 2015)

"Why" is a simple question with many answers
I don't cycle to help the environment, keep fit, lose weight or any other laudable reason

My first grown up cycling was in Denmark and was purely to get away from the folk I was staying with
No other transport was available so would take myself off for hours of peaceful aloneness

Later in London I would cycle to work to save time

In recent years having given up smoking and become a very angry individual, I once again
cycled to get away from folk , this time for their benefit

These days I'm still escaping by cycling ever longer distances..
The main difference being I'm unsure who/what I need to get away from
Age sadly did not bring wisdom in my case.


----------



## Keith Oates (11 Nov 2015)

I cycle because I enjoy doing it but in addition it helps to keep the waistline a reasonable size and in general keeps me fairly healthy.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2015)

For most of my 20s, I was quite depressed and most of my post-work routine involved sitting watching shoot on TV whilst eating crisps, drinking cider and smoking fags.

I decided that this was -

A) Boring
B) Unhealthy
C) Pointless
D) Expensive

So I dug the old MTB I had a teenager out of garage, applied some oil and pumped the tyres up and rode around the block - a distance of perhaps 3 miles. I was a gasping wheezing wreck with legs like jelly but I persisted. And started to enjoy it. And grew to love it. 

It's true I haven't done huge mileage this year compared to other recent years but it's not because I've lost interest, just other hobbies and interests taking up more of my time.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2015)

fatjel said:


> Why is a simple question with many answers
> I don't cycle to help the environment, keep fit, lose weight or any other laudable reason
> 
> My first grown up cycling was in Denmark and was purely to get away from the folk I was staying with
> ...


LOL
You ask why a simple question has so many answers.......................
Then you give 4 things you don't do it for................followed by at least 3 reasons that you do do it for.
Everyone has there own reason and its been interesting (for me at least) to read through them.


----------



## Andywinds (11 Nov 2015)

I road bike to lose fat, get fit and keep my blood pressure down. I do MTB for some of same reasons but, when I MTB I am usually with mates and we enjoy being out and having a laugh.


----------



## snorri (11 Nov 2015)

I just cycle because I feel it gives me an entitlement to post on Cyclechat.


----------



## fatjel (11 Nov 2015)

Oh well :-)


----------



## Iainj837 (11 Nov 2015)

At the moment it is my only transport to and from work but even when I do get a car I will still cycle to and from work.
I have made a load of really good friends.
The lovely Somerset levels and the Mendip Hills is a wonderful playground


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2015)

I cycle because I can


----------



## Snugglebum (11 Nov 2015)

I live close enough to work that a quickie jaunt on a bike was possible. My lifestyle has become active in the last three years and I was looking for ways to extend that in every little way I could.

Bought a bike. Realised that I LOVED riding. Not a fanatic yet but it's a work in progress.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2015)

Why Do You Cycle ?

What idiot asked this question ?


----------



## gbb (11 Nov 2015)

Its all in your head innit...and there's NO escape, 
Ive commuted seriously, all weathers, got photos of the bike plastered in snow after a brutal commute that still left me grinning, from my mid 40s became a bit obsessed with increasing speed and fitness, riding at every opportunity. I always got listless if im stuck indoors, edgy, fustrated.
My early to mid 50s saw health problems, TB, pneumonia etc, that kept me off the bike for nearly 2 years, one lung is partly adhered to the chest lining and TBH, its sore following excercise...and despite exceptionally meagre mileage over 3 years, a sometimes nagging desire to just pack Iit in, i still push myself, still fight the wind, get a sore chest, sore knees a bit...and still thoroughly enjoy getting out there.
Sometimes its hard, right now it is, but its in your DNA, you cant help it.


----------



## RichardB (12 Nov 2015)

When I was a lad, cycling meant freedom and independence, and a chance to go off with my mates.

In my 20s, I commuted and toured, I read Richard Ballantine and John Forester. When a 10-speed meant two at the front and five at the back. That's when I feel I really got into cycling.

In my 30s, young children meant that 2 hours a day commuting by bike felt like an indulgence, and I went back to my other love, motorbikes.

In my 40s, I went through a divorce, a move to a new area, a new job, and a new relationship. Then I was very ill and all activity stopped for a long time.

In my 50s, I got back into work, but remained fairly inactive, and my health was deteriorating.

At 60, I sold all the motorbikes and bought an electric bike (mainly so that I could enjoy gentle rides with my disabled wife) and thought I might go back to commuting. So I did. I got much fitter and lost a lot of weight, and my blood pressure and blood chemistry are now pretty much normal. I have totally refurbed my old MTB and bought a Dawes tourer. By next spring, I will be commuting by leg power alone. And I couldn't be happier about that.

So for me cycling is a lifetime love, it's freedom, fitness, health, fresh air. It's riding home from work at 6 am and seeing hills rising from pools of pink mist like islands, and crossing paths with foxes on a country lane. It's getting properly out of breath and sweaty and - for the first time in my life - enjoying it. It's feeling the hills getting easier and the times coming down. It's getting out there and doing it while I still can.


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2015)

snorri said:


> I just cycle because I feel it gives me an entitlement to post on Cyclechat.



You need to cycle to post on Cyclechat?


----------

